# Replacing windows - masonry construction



## katit (May 4, 2010)

I have 50yo house with brick walls. There is gray cement block inside and brick outside. I also have 2x2 with insulation under plaster.

I want new construction windows. 

Window sills on outside sloped down and so is my window frame bottoms. Everything looks good and solid. 

Original wooden windows been there and right now only few rotten, others have cosmetic issues like 20 layers of peeled paint and just driedout/deformed so they can't be opened/closed properly.

I wonder which way should I go. I like wood and I don't think painting outside will be a big deal. Is there companies that can make same kind of wood window for me? The only caveat is that I want casement window.

Single pane is 38" wide and standard size for most casement windows don't go higher then 36"

Does anyone have suggestion on proper installation method and maybe manufacturer to look at for wood windows?

Thanks!


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Get windows based upon the Masonry Opening sizes. The manufacturer will have instructions on how to install. I can't recomend any particular manufacturer. Unless you get lucky and the MOs match stock windows you'll need to go with a manufacturer who will make sizes to order.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.woodwindowalliance.com/f...heme_20Fact_20Card_203_20-_20INSTALLATION.pdf
This guide may help.


----------



## Branden (May 10, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, why do you want new construction windows instead of replacement windows?


----------



## katit (May 4, 2010)

Branden said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you want new construction windows instead of replacement windows?


Branden,

Good question. 
I don't want any glass area to be lost. And I don't like how it looks with thick frames, etc. I understand it's easy but I want it to be done right.


----------

